# butt joints



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

how much mud do you put under nocoat just learing on the computer


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

what?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Put some clothes on.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

nah, stay there.... better for people like that to stay in front of the computer than us having to go and fix his learning mistakes


----------

